
Show HN: Easy SSH – Browse SSH server without [SSH]ing - ghans
https://github.com/gurinderhans/esh
======
ghans
Any questions, comments, feedbacks are welcome!

~~~
iamtew
Some kind of introduction on what it actually does and what problem it solves
would be nice, it's not entirely clear when just reading the README in your
repository.

It seems like it's keeping an ssh connection open in the background, and `esh`
allows you to interact with the remotely connected machine without actually
opening an interactive session, correct? Could you also maybe explain a bit
how you do this, or do you just want us to browse the source code? :)

Oh, you should really add a LICENSE to your project as well.
[https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-
licensing/](https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-licensing/)

~~~
ghans
Ah ok, yes it does everything like you figured, except right now it doesn't
keep an SSH connection open in the background. That is a feature I will
implement in the future.

LICENSE added :)

